# Hasidic songs and niggunim



## Benny

Do they qualify? I mean, not just for being politically correct (I hate it!); does Hasidic music interest you?

For those who vote "yes", I will give a few links. The problem is that you can't fiind the real good stuff on Youtube, and what you can find is often in lousy arrangements, Still here are two:

Koy Ekhsof (Lord, do I long) - much too fast but still beautiful:





Lekho Doydi (of Breslov):





If, however, you like more operaic style, here is the immortal "Shavua Tov" (Good Week) with Ephraim Di-Zahav:





And the thrilling "Din Toire mit Gott" (Lawsuit against God), with the great Jan Peerce:


----------

